# Let's talk vacuum sealers



## Buckeye_brian (Jan 14, 2014)

Does anyone own a vacuum sealer? I want to get one and would like some opinions on brands and types.

We had one years ago and it did not work very well if I remember correctly. I started doing some research and I am shocked at the prices.

I want one that I can vacuum bag 15 - 20 rabbits without it over heating or needing a break.

Any suggestions on good, affordable and and more importantly reliable products?

Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2014)

I, too, am late to the Vac Seal Party. I only bought one recently, and when interviewing my friends and family - everyone who liked theirs had a FOODSAVER brand. 

I have a V3460 that I am quite pleased with... And have had it about a year now. I found mine on Amazon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2014)

Oops. I hit reply...

It is wide enough to hold the bigger bags. The roll is tucked inside the body. It has a GENTLE vac and a REGULAR vac setting, and you can poke the SEAL button and seal a bag without any suction, too. It has a little nozzle on the bottom right that can run a speed marinator (I got one) or to seal jars (I don't have).

Buy more bag rolls when you order your unit, as the starter bags don't last very long.

I love mine! Best $100 I've spent lately, and I wish I had bought one sooner. (Amazon shows it at $135 currently.)


----------



## mjlitt (Apr 17, 2014)

I love my food saver


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

Used to have a food saver, it worked pretty well. It occasionally will give issues if you get fat or fish grease on the seal or try to cut the bag too short.

I gave it to my parents, because I wanted to upgrade to a snorkel or chamber machine so I could seal mylar retort pouches, which can be processed in a pressure canner. Plus, if you are going to sell meat vacuum packed, the Foodsaver bags just look unprofessional - all the pros use thick bags and high vacuum. Unfortunately, I never got my machine, so I have no vacuum sealer right now!

All the commercial guys use chamber machines, but most will require you to get an external pump. The prices are a whole league away from the Foodsavers, thousands of dollars.

There are a couple affordable snorkel machines like the Sinbo VS-280 https://www.sorbentsystems.com/sinbosealer.html
and there are some terrible old ones I've seen at the thrift shops that use a fan to draw a "vacuum" which you may remember from the past. I have yet to see one in a store, and shipping to Canada is so much. 

The only real option that is available in stores is the foodsaver or related products that use their special embossed bags. Not sure who they paid off to get the monopoly.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a FoodSaver I love. Just bought the wide mouth jar sealer. Saw it on Prepardnesspro.com. She vacuumed chocolate chips and other things and said they would last years. I ordered the lid then the hose that hooks to Saver. Can even use your used canning lids if in good condition. The lid was under $10 and the hose extra. My question, anyone out there use them. She even sealed Panko crumbs. Surely would save freezer space for things other than meat. Jklady


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

I just got the jar sealers for mine. After I typed that I still hadn't gotten them, I slipped the ol' crowbar into my wallet and ordered them! LOL! I cannot wait to try them...


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

We have the jar sealers and use them all of the time. We buy all of our spices in bulk and have found they will keep indefinitely when they are kept under a vacuum. We buy our bags from an online seller that are just as good as the Foodsaver bags and a lot cheaper.

The only down with the Foodsaver is that you do have to let it cool down when doing large batches of processing.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I have 2 seal a meals, they are both at least 8 years old and still going strong. The older one doesn't have a hands free option, gentle option or a accessory tube. 
I sometime put both out and work then together if I have a lot to seal.
Sometime I put the stuff in the bag (use your canning jar funnel), fold down top, freeze and then seal if the contents are real juicy.
I don't buy seal-a-meal bags, way to expensive, I buy my bags on Amazon, Ebay or the internet whichever are cheaper.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a food saver. Love it. Also have the attachments for marinading food and sealing jars.

Packaged up a yearling with it last year..... no problems


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

Ok, so, one tip:

Do NOT wash a quart jar and lid, pour cooked garbanzo beans into it right off the burner, and then attempt to Vac Seal the jar. 

Apparently, it Vac's hard enough to cause a flash boil!

Twenty minutes later, it is still happily bubbling along on the counter with no additional heat! 

I was just going to let them cool on the counter and put them in the fridge for a day, until I could make some hummus... And wanted to play with the lid sealer, too, since it is new.

Quite the experience.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I've got a vacuum sealer. Love it! Use it for fruit freeze especially. Took out a chuck roast I had for 2 years and was bright red like the day I got it. Best way to preserve if you're freezing. Works great if you're just saving dry too. I put pine nuts in bags when they go on sale. Dry fresh Herbs? Great!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Had several Foodsavers, that all died. They are lightweight, home use models. I wanted something we could seal couple pigs or a whole cow at a time. They simply won't hold up to that.

Now have a Weston 2300.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Several food savers later.....just not heavy duty enough. Like TnAndy said, Westin 2300. Have had it for six years. Great machine.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Just opened up a pkg of vac sealed turkey. As usual I smell. WOW thats some great smelling turkey!

Look at the date... 9 years ago I had sealed up that meat.

Have eaten 10+ year old meat that was vac sealed. Its was all great.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Vacuum sealer jar attachments are *only* to be used for *dried* foods, or wet food that is going into the fridge or freezer. 

That being said, using the jar attachment to seal your dehydrated foods is a wonderful savings, and protects them from a curious mouse that could find his way into your pantry.

It's also good to seal choc chips, rice, noodles, "meals in a jar", etc. I probably use my jar sealer as often as I use the bag sealer.

Another use for the bag sealer is to cut hard cheese down to manageable size when purchased in bulk. Once the normal-sized chunks are vac-sealed, they will keep for *months* in the fridge without any sign of mold.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

TnAndy! >>>>.... I wanted something we could seal couple pigs or a whole cow....<<<<

ROFL.....you'd have to get the crane too, to lower it into the bag!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've had this one for quite a few years now and it's just fantastic!
All the food saver brand accessories work with it. I love the jar sealers as I vacuum seal all my rice, beans, oatmeal, etc in 1/2 gallon jars.
http://www.amazon.com/Weston-65-0201-Pro-2300-Vacuum-Sealer/dp/B001GP81R2


----------



## Candy501 (Sep 7, 2014)

Can you use the Foodsaver bags with the Weston 2300? I have a lot left over and my Foodsaver died. This sounds more like what I need.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, Foodsaver bags work just fine with it. However, they are a lot more expensive and not as good as other bags you can buy in bulk online.


----------



## Candy501 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks CJ. Can you share the best place to buy in bulk online? I just bought the Weston so am excited to see how it works with processing the chickens!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I buy mine here:
http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Bags-Rolls-Canisters-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal-Etc_c231.htm


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

If you are looking for something to hold up for years, I can recommend the Ary 215, it's a chamber vacume sealer, will vacume seal liquid or solid. I have gone throught three table top sealers and decided to just get a good one and be done with it. My neighbor has one that has gone to Alaska for years and sealed hundred of lbs of salmon with out fail, we process several deer, hogs and usually a beef and its a workhorse.

got the best deal on mine from Websturant.com, beat Cabelas and Amazon by a bunch.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

I got a Food Saver machine a number of years ago.... 
It was used to great success with packets for car safety packs and such as I made up at that time... Not much kitchen use... But it did work well with boxes of strike anywhere matches etc... 

My darling daughter, Tornado, decided to take it to college one semester.... It came home in kinda rough shape... Worked OK, but was a lot of work to clean up.... 

It is out in the garage, and I have thought of finding it for some projects I have dreamed up for this winter.... 

It was a little pricy at the time as I recall, but worth it... Good quality bag material is a given...... 

Good Luck...


----------

